
Sites block EU users before GDPR takes effect - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/may/24/sites-block-eu-users-before-gdpr-takes-effect
======
cift
> "Organisations outside of the EU that are blocking access or refusing to
> provide their services to people within the EU are demonstrating how little
> regard they have paid to protecting the privacy and the personal data of
> their users"

Exactly. It's becoming very clear that the businessess that are complaining
about / struggling to implement the GDPR are the ones that weren't respecting
my privacy anyway. Good riddance

~~~
ryanwaggoner
That's ridiculous. The costs and risks of staying in the EU market and getting
to full compliance (as if anyone even knows what that means) are not zero, and
if the benefits of being in the EU market are lower than that, you're better
off pulling out. It's pretty simple.

------
sorokod
That a site is unwilling to comply with GDPR should give users outside the EU
some food for thought.

